# Daughter Diagnosed



## aceskers12 (Jun 6, 2012)

I posted this in the newbie thread and hope it is ok to post here as well:

I am curious if anyone had or has a teenager daughter that chose to treat Graves with RAI? Our 15 year old daughter is scheduled for a scan and RAI on Tuesday, June 12th and Wednesday, June 13th.

The doctor at the local Children's Hospital was favoring RAI.

She is on a low iodine diet as she prepares for the treatment.

My question is if your daughter had this done how are things going for you today and how were the first couple of months after the treatment?

Just curious what we can expect.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

No experience here with a teen but wanted to wish you & your daughter well.


----------



## _Sunshine_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey I wasn't a teenager but I was 23 when I had the radiation treatement. It all depends on the dosage as to what the side effects are and I believe they are different for everyone.

I found the hardest part of the treatment... being isolated from everyone for 7 days ... couldnt be within a metre or two of anyone and had to have separate utensils and toilet etc. I felt like a leper 

Some people have a sore throat after the treatment.

After the radiation, the waiting game begins to get the correct dosage of thyroxin. I am starting to get balanced now... and I had the treatment in September 2011. Can take others even longer! I felt like I had no energy and was sleeping alllll the time after the radiation.

But yeah like I said everyone is different. The biggest pain is to get the medication at the right level.

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you considered surgery, or is a total thyroidecomy not an option?


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, my daughter was diagnosed at age 10 with GD which is pretty rare I take it. It took almost a year of Dr. appts for all her different symptoms until someone finally thought of testing her for GD, at which point it was through the roof. However, our Dr. at Boston Children's Hospital decided to start with trying to get it under control with medication (Methimazole) and High Blood Pressure medication at the time with alot of rest (no school). It took a while, but her levels steadily got better, and now she's virtually normal and has been cleared to physically exert herself again (avid rock climber!). She's even began puberty (a little breast tissue only so far) which really excited the Dr., although no period yet and she's almost 13, but she's very small stature.

So, sorry I don't have advice about the radiation, just wanted to wish you good luck and know that it will get better!

~Ange


----------

